

Google to Yahoo Search search for mRSS goes to yahoo page - aSp1de
https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/80472?hl=en

======
nandhp
It's the last paragraph: "Google supports mRSS, [...]"; mRSS is a link to
[http://search.yahoo.com/mrss](http://search.yahoo.com/mrss) \-- it seems like
it should do a search, but it 404s to the Yahoo homepage.

------
k3oni
It's probably like that because mRSS was developed by Yahoo + mRSS community
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_RSS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_RSS)

